
Calculations in the latent space - jgotti92
https://medium.com/@juliendespois/latent-space-visualization-deep-learning-bits-2-bd09a46920df#.mb3try3i0
======
nafizh
Why is the author referring to the most hidden layer in a vanilla autoencoder
as the latent space? I thought only variational autoencoder uses the latent
space for generative purposes.

